# Need to get contact details of a dodgy member



## Frankaai (Jul 9, 2013)

Recently bought adjustable tie rods from this member scottnybottny123 one of them broke after a week the guy said they were fine, lucky it broke when it was on a ramp or there could of been a serious accident, the looked home made but this guy said he had them on his own car and where fine, he is ignoring my emails does anyone know this guy?


----------



## Darren_d (Jun 20, 2013)

Don't know him, but according to his profile he was on here 36 mins ago, so must be getting your mails to


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

geeeez, nearly bought these ones !!! mm maybe all you have to do is reweld them,, post photo of damage


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Im guessing you got them cheap? how did you pay for them?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Tie bars do snap specify cheap ones, not sure why it's a seller problem :/

Sent from my Xperia Arc S using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Frankaai (Jul 9, 2013)

the guy is a scumbag I bought them for 75


----------



## Frankaai (Jul 9, 2013)

kazinak said:


> Tie bars do snap specify cheap ones, not sure why it's a seller problem :/
> 
> Sent from my Xperia Arc S using Tapatalk 4


How is this not a seller problem? Explain


----------



## Kyle18uk (Jul 3, 2012)

Frankaai said:


> kazinak said:
> 
> 
> > Tie bars do snap specify cheap ones, not sure why it's a seller problem :/
> ...


You brought some non branded, old, used, cheap tie bars

Cant see its the sellers problem at all, its unlucky for you ill give you that but unless you buy new you never know what condition there in.

Im guessing they were sold that cheap to reflect the age and condition, how would he know when they would snap


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

mmm, does look as if it has snaped at the welded area and looks like it has been broken for some time and just last bit holding,, ok, youu might not want to have to fix something which youu have just bought but with a bit of work and someone who knows what he is doing that might be rebuildable, bearing in mind second hand ones are rare and new ones are 250 qd min,, i dont know if the guy is a scum bag or not but quite likelly he did not know they were about to break, if there had been visible signs then presumablly you would not have fitted them..,,, sorry mate, you must be sick


----------



## jhoneyman (Aug 8, 2012)

Do you have the old stlye Rose joints in there? (They can seize allowing Zero movement through the tie bars) If so and judging by the state of those Tie Bars - no wonder they snapped.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Have a word with John H on here but I'm not sure where you stand to be honest as they ARE second hand and I'm sure no warranty was implied in the advert.

I've sold loads of stuff second hand and Im sorry but if it breaks after I've sold it I would be very reluctant to refund.

I know things have to be fit for purpose when sold but they do look pretty rough and were very cheap


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Looks to me like they were painted up to hide the fact they were about to break, if this is the case how can someone sell these with a clear conscience is beyond me, I shudder to think if it had snapped on a bend at 60mph.

I'm not preaching, but tiebars are not somthething you should never buy "cheap" you must have seen the threads on here where cheaper ones have snapped. Scary stuff.


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

jhoneyman said:


> Do you have the old stlye Rose joints in there? (They can seize allowing Zero movement through the tie bars) If so and judging by the state of those Tie Bars - no wonder they snapped.


I THINK he said they broke on the ramp - not sure how though ?

Frankaai - if you end up buying some more I can give you a link to a cheap new pair - but I cant vouch for their quality !


----------



## Frankaai (Jul 9, 2013)

when i bought these he said they had only covered a 1000 miles, when i opened the package i had emailed him and complained of the qaulity as one was a little bent, he said they worked better like that and they were perfectly fine, so i had them sitting for over a month before they were fitted i was waiting on my coil overs, had them on a week, i was replacing the rear springs, the fitter only put a spanner on the nut and they snapped...... the thing is i paid for the charges on paypal as i thought this guy was doing me a good turn, obviously not...... if i sell something on here and it broke i would work something out with the person not hide away, obviously he knew they were dodgy


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

funny that, i have been on here longer than some and can not remember any cases of " cheaper " tie bars breaking, it always seems to be the oem ones,, i may be wrong.,, anyway , ship mate,, poor show,,i hope you get something worked out..." cupra boy " was selling a qual pair at good price, may still have them


----------



## Jay-225 (Mar 7, 2012)

Frankaai said:


> *as one was a little bent*


Sorry fella but that would set alarm bells ringing with me and would not have been fitted to the car :roll:

You say you payed charges, was that as a gift or you did it as a sale ? if the second option put in a claim with paypal !

I did some research before buying mine and found Forge to be the best set as in the the unlikely event of one snapping they are more than willing to help out and send out a free replacement which can't be said for others! You can pick them up from Awesome Gti for £260 delivered with forum discount. I have had mine on almost a year now and they have been perfect and still look as good as new  buy cheap buy twice :wink:


----------



## Frankaai (Jul 9, 2013)

Stuff like this just pees me off i wouldnt of even minded if he apologised or something, would love to get his phone number, im actually thinking about using hub shims? has anyone ever used them?


----------



## mullum (Sep 16, 2011)

As an alternative way of correcting camber ?
You can get camber correcting inner tie bar poly bushes. Superpro do them, depending on how much correction you require, you might need upper and lower tie bar bushes.
As mentioned earlier - check your outer bushes are in good nick whilst you're there.
Spf2541k is the superpro part no.


----------



## holla_j (Jan 1, 2012)

Just swap your top tie bar with your lower tie bar for the time being, there is a 5mm length difference in them and it sorted my camber out enough to get by whilst I chose which adjustable bar to go for.


----------



## Frankaai (Jul 9, 2013)

no i think the upper tie rods would need adjustable but i was chatting to a guy who has a golf who used camber shims, he said it worked really well, thanks for that info though


----------



## Frankaai (Jul 9, 2013)

holla_j said:


> Just swap your top tie bar with your lower tie bar for the time being, there is a 5mm length difference in them and it sorted my camber out enough to get by whilst I chose which adjustable bar to go for.


are you sure? i measured mine and they look all the same length


----------



## Frankaai (Jul 9, 2013)

yeah im going to put a claim in with paypal about this guy so il get my money back that way, he wont be trading with paypal for a while anyway when im finished with him


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Frankaai said:


> yeah im going to put a claim in with paypal about this guy so il get my money back that way, he wont be trading with paypal for a while anyway when im finished with him


He will just open another account,

If he deliberately sold you a dangerous car part and stated it was new when it wasn't what would your legal standing with him be, Im no expert on law but wouldn't it be illegal to deliberately mis sell you an outright dangerous product, private sale or otherwise?


----------



## Frankaai (Jul 9, 2013)

yeah well il be getting advice on that too il let you know what the outcome is might have to speak to the admin of this site to see what the law is about getting a members info


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

It does not matter how recent some members are they should still read the posts thoroughly before making sweeping statments , this is becoming , along with other issues , a bit of an issue on here ,,,, the OP states q clearly that he was sold t/ bs which had done 1000 miles ,,, ok I am no expert on the law either but I do not think that can in any way constitutes a new part. . :roll:


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

roddy said:


> It does not matter how recent some members are they should still read the posts thoroughly before making sweeping statments , this is becoming , along with other issues , a bit of an issue on here ,,,, the OP states q clearly that he was sold t/ bs which had done 1000 miles ,,, ok I am no expert on the law either but I do not think that can in any way constitutes a new part. . :roll:


Whilst I often disagree with Roddy I agree in this case what makes it worse is that the same member Brian makes another sweeping statement on page one about them being painted to hide the damage and then because he's posting so much spam/crap forgets that and posts again with more total bollocks not reading the thread again.

Ok, I've had a look at the advert and it states 2000 not a 1000 miles but the things look bloody horrible and I think you say see where the thing is about to break it looks bent (as you said)

I find it hard to believe you even considered putting these on your car but I also don't think they are fit for purpose and the seller was taking the pee selling them so in this case I think a refund would be in order.

The advert

viewtopic.php?f=15&t=337432

If you sent the payment through the PayPal gift system they will not entertain a claim if you sent the monies the correct way they will.

Good luck


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

They look f**ked in the initial advert imo,


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

The welding is shocking and looks like repairs to me as no penetration just blobbed on. You can clearly see where corrosion has been covered by fresh paint and the nuts not fully welded to main body.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Danny1 said:


> They look f**ked in the initial advert imo,


Short to the point and spot on Danny.


----------



## Frankaai (Jul 9, 2013)

i think its a lesson learnt, bit naive from me actually buying these in the first place and taking a strangers word, i didnt think people would sell rubbish like this and advertise it as excellent condition, i jumped on the chance to get a bargain, i think even if i did send these back he wouldnt give me a refund anyway, this guys ip should be banned from the site, he has obvously got them made in someones garage they have probably broke on his car he got them rewelded and sold them on, they look a hell of alot worse in person, i think he just needs to grow a set of balls and apologise to me, im not worried about the money i am just surprised he let these go and they could of caused an accident but saying that i shouldnt of even fitted them in the first place though he did say they where on his car and worked fine........


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

It's a tough one, on one hand I feel for you as I imagine it is frustrating. On the other hand second hand parts are second hand parts. Even if he describes them as perfect and you think they are not its all subjective and means nothing. The only rule I can apply here that might hold up in small claims is if you can prove they were damaged and repaired so poorly as to render them dangerous, in which case they should never have been sold.

I have to say from the advert they do look rather poor and his description of excellent condition is a stretch. Also sorry to say it I don't think you're totally without fault here. One look at that advert and you should have run a mile, however I accept perception is a tricky thing. To be honest for a pretty critical component like that you probably should be buying new in my opinion. How much is your life worth to you?

If your want to pursue it I would send it to a qualified welder and see what they think. There are a number on here. If he/she says it was bad you might have a case and maybe a call to citizens advise would be warranted. On the other hand nobody was hurt, you bought from a tool (who will no doubt see this thread and your concerns), you were a little naive and you are a little outta pocket.

If it were me I would move on count your blessings, lesson learned and buy a new set of bars.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

TBH mate, i saw these and thot they looked a bit dodgey and thot the picture was making them look worse than they really would be, but i was planing on picking them up personally and would have made my decision on seeing them,,, if they looked as bad in life as in the picture ( which other peeps have commented on so not just me ) then why the hell did you fit them.
can you fit a pile o poo on your car and then go blame someone for selling you it ?? ( hey mate,, i know , we all like a bargain  )
i am not havin a go,, just stating the obvious :wink:


----------



## J•RED (Feb 10, 2013)

I saw the for sale post a while back and cringed at it. They looked totally unsafe and diabolically made and I'm sorry to see that you had bought them and they were bad.

I have a rule on second hand parts and that is I won't buy anything safety critical second hand, for precisely this reason. Without an understanding of even basic engineering someone's going to end up dead with their stupid ideas of cheap mods or bodged parts.

Again I'm sorry to see your unfortunate circumstance.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

